# Where does your car live?



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Finally finished my garages so I thought why not ask everyone to show where their motor lives....

Just finished doing mine out after gutting it. Boarded the loft out and wired lights in, boarded the ceiling, built the units, painted it, fitted the aluminium strips etc etc. If anyone is planning doing their garage and wants to ask owt feel free. Some of the stuff took some sourcing (the aluminium strips for example) so if I can help anyone out, ask away. Paint seems to be a bit of a grey area (excuse the pun :roll: ).


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mine lives at APS :roll:

nice garage Rich 8)

Mark


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

your garage is the size of my first flat [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

that car is being " spoiled " !!!!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Very nice. You could hire that out to the local hospital as an extra operating theatre!

Not sure why you found the aluminium chequer plate difficult to source. Any supplier of sheet Al should have that in stock in 8x4 or 6x3 sheets in various thicknesses. Many will cut to size for you.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

How big must your house be for your garage to be that big?  U dont deserve it tho, only 1 car in there, no bikes or other cars??? :roll: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

They have their own garage :wink:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Do you need a "Live in" Chuffer (Illiterate one :lol: )? As id quitehapply live in what you call a Garage


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I really need to finish painting & tidying mine, you're putting me to shame there Rich!

Like the strips on the floor though..hmmmm :roll:


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

in the garden


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

awsome garage dude wish i had one


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> How big must your house be for your garage to be that big?  U dont deserve it tho, only 1 car in there, no bikes or other cars??? :roll: :lol:


I'm far too irresponsible for a bike but I have two other cars (daily runners), they just dont deserve a place in the garage. I just need to find one that does.......

Any other garage pics?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Mine live in their house like this, not got any internal pics though. Need to finish painting the walls (what a pain that is!!), finish off the floor and tidy the other bay out.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

mine lives with it shoes off and four jack stands up it's as* under a carport...............

where is the lift????? Dam that is great garage............. Very Nice......


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Aston too  

Im working in EK at min at Orbital House Redwood Cresent, come pick me up for a spin!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Bikerz said:


> Aston too
> 
> Im working in EK at min at Orbital House Redwood Cresent, come pick me up for a spin!


Sorry, Aston wasn't mine - I was just looking after it for someone & taking the swirls & scratches out.

You're still welcome to come round for a coffee/pint & a few games of pool though


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Garage looks good. Wish I had a garage, alas, it's not especially practical. Had a drive built a couple of years ago (see sig), but my car gets covered in dust.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Cheers slg.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I used to have a garage that was too small for the TT :? Now its a big Gym


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oh, TT lives outdoors :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looking good Rich still on the look out for an old classic to work on mate :?:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Leg said:


> Finally finished my garages so I thought why not ask everyone to show where their motor lives....
> 
> Just finished doing mine out after gutting it. Boarded the loft out and wired lights in, boarded the ceiling, built the units, painted it, fitted the aluminium strips etc etc. If anyone is planning doing their garage and wants to ask owt feel free. Some of the stuff took some sourcing (the aluminium strips for example) so if I can help anyone out, ask away. Paint seems to be a bit of a grey area (excuse the pun :roll: ).
> 
> ...


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Very impressive, Leg. (And slg)

Mine lives in a fairly spacious timber garage. Can't be a*rsed taking pics though, as it's nowhere near as good as yours.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looking good Rich still on the look out for an old classic to work on mate :?:


Been waiting to see how the year panned out business wise m8. Didnt want to blow the cash in case things didnt go according to plan what with the recession. Looks ok though so I'll probably start looking.

Classic or track car, cant decide. After frying the brakes on the M at Croft I'm less than enthusiastic about tracking it again(especially with no insurance) tbh so I may go track car. Searching and deciding is passing hours and hours on the net though...... 

A similar thread on M3 Post resulted in some major garages (mostly yanks to be fair).


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Mine lives here 8 months out of the year








then when snow flies it goes a few feet forward into the garage. Leg that garage is stunning so it the BMW 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good Rich still on the look out for an old classic to work on mate :?:
> ...


I think you have forgotten some thing Rich 3 garages 1 for the M3 1 for a track car and 1 left for a classic


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mine lives in a garage, never bothered taking photos as it's just a bog standard slightly oversized double garage with 2 single doors.

Looking good Leg, but would be a wasted effort for me as i hate DIY & would rather spend the money on beer :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Lovely garage.

I'm in the process of "tarting" my garage up.

Did you put the checker plate down because the floor paint started lifting from the tyres?

What type of paint did you paint the walls? Any concrete sealer,etc... used?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

TTgreeny said:


> in the garden


Love the way you have cut the hedge but left the copious amounts of grass on the drive :lol: Is that to hide your TT from unwelcomed scum? :wink:

Nice Garage BTW Leg!


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Leg said:


> A similar thread on M3 Post resulted in some major garages (mostly yanks to be fair).


Linky to this thread please..?  Would like a look!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

XTR said:


> Lovely garage.
> 
> I'm in the process of "tarting" my garage up.
> 
> ...


I'm looking at doing something similar to leg on the floor as the paint is lifting on mine. I cleaned the concrete, sealed it and once cured, gave it 2 coats of floor paint and the first night with the car in the garage it lifted some paint. I then put mats underneath the wheels and the paint before the mat has worn away!

Also bought a paint sprayer from B&Q last night to paint the concrete block walls as a roller wasn't getting into the gaps. Will let you know how that goes and see if it's any better.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Tim G said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > A similar thread on M3 Post resulted in some major garages (mostly yanks to be fair).
> ...


This one?

http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread ... ght=garage


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Tim G said:


> TTgreeny said:
> 
> 
> > in the garden
> ...


No, its a free sump cleaning mechanism :wink: :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

XTR said:


> Lovely garage.
> 
> I'm in the process of "tarting" my garage up.
> 
> ...


Put it down before the car went in to stop exactly that m8. Every thread I read on painting garage floors said the paint peeled with hot tyres so I thought i may as well do it from the off.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Tim G said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > A similar thread on M3 Post resulted in some major garages (mostly yanks to be fair).
> ...


http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151125


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I might go down the checker plate route....

the only thing is I reverse my car into the garage on an angle.... to give maximum space down the drivers side... so the checker plate would have be on an angle..... will have to have a think about this....

Already started with some pictures on the walls. Just gotta get some paint on the walls and summit on the floor.... then some nice shelving at the rear.


















It's a shame all 3 garage's aren't mine.... well they are until people move into the other houses...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> I might go down the checker plate route....
> 
> the only thing is I reverse my car into the garage on an angle.... to give maximum space down the drivers side... so the checker plate would have be on an angle..... will have to have a think about this....


Or nice and wide :idea:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > I might go down the checker plate route....
> ...


Could just checkerplate the full floor!!!!


----------

